# draw in



## Majewska

z wywiadu z Clint Eastwoodem z Los Angeles Times:


C.E. mówi o sobie: "I'm propably not as conservative as he'd like me to be. Whatever people want to think, that what they *draw in."*

Chodzi mi o zgrabne przetłumaczenie tego zwrotu w tej ogólnej myśli.


----------



## Thomas1

Jakie było pytanie, na które padła podana odpowiedź? Kim jest "he"? O czym było jeszcze wcześniejsze pytanie i jaka była na nie odpowiedź? O czym ogólnie jest wywiad? Czy tekst wywiadu jest dostępny w internecie (wydaje mi się, że w podanym cytacie są błędy lub jest on niepełny)?


----------



## Majewska

Thomas1 said:


> Jakie było pytanie, na które padła podana odpowiedź? Kim jest "he"? O czym było jeszcze wcześniejsze pytanie i jaka była na nie odpowiedź? O czym ogólnie jest wywiad? Czy tekst wywiadu jest dostępny w internecie (wydaje mi się, że w podanym cytacie są błędy lub jest on niepełny)?



Uważam, że czasem kontekst nie jest tak bardzo istotny. Tak jest w tym wypadku. C.E. mówi: Wydaje mi się, że w istocie sprawiam wrażenie konserwatywnego. Chyba nie jestem tak bardzo konserwatywny jakby on by chciał mnie widzieć. teraz myśl ogólna, prawie niezależna: Whatever people want to think, that's what they draw in. " Rzeczywiście jest błąd pominęłam 's.  Ale to wszystko jest musztarda po obiedzie, bo tłumaczenie jest już wysłane... dzięki za dobre chęci. To zdanie nie pada w  odpowiedzi na żadne pytanie , tylko jest myślowym uogólnieniem. MN


----------



## Thomas1

Być może kontekst nie jest istotny, ale my na forum tego nie wiemy. Z pewnością dostęp (link) do tekstu źródłowego by nie zaszkodził. Często coś, co wydaje się nieistotne, okazuje się bardzo pomocne osobom, które chcą odpowiedzieć na zadane pytanie, bo nawet uogólnienia można różnie przetłumaczyć w zależności od kontekstu.


----------



## Majewska

Thomas1 said:


> Być może kontekst nie jest istotny, ale my na forum tego nie wiemy. Z pewnością dostęp (link) do tekstu źródłowego by nie zaszkodził. Często coś, co wydaje się nieistotne, okazuje się bardzo pomocne osobom, które chcą odpowiedzieć na zadane pytanie, bo nawet uogólnienia można różnie przetłumaczyć w zależności od kontekstu.



przesylłam więc link do wywiadu.. MN

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/la-et-mn-en-clint-eastwood-american-sniper-20141203-column.html#page=1

prz okazji: pytałam na forum English Only o to, kim jest "guy" w poprzednim zdaniu, a zatem "he" w następnym,  i otrzymałam kilka różnych odpowiedzi... MN


----------



## wolfbm1

W podobnym wątku, Bennymix użył słów construe i perceive. A więc chodzi o odbieranie czegoś albo dopatrywanie się czegoś, może nawet dorysywoywanie czegoś.


----------



## jasio

Majewska said:


> pytałam na forum English Only o to, kim jest "guy" w poprzednim zdaniu, a zatem "he" w następnym,  i otrzymałam kilka różnych odpowiedzi... MN




W tym fragmencie jest mowa głównie o Kyle'u, a w każdym razie to on wydaje się leżeć w centrum zainteresowania. A jakie były inne propozycje?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Majewska said:


> z wywiadu z Clint Eastwoodem z Los Angeles Times:
> 
> 
> C.E. mówi o sobie: "I'm propably not as conservative as he'd like me to be. Whatever people want to think, that what they *draw in."*
> Chyba "Clintem ..."?
> 
> 
> Chodzi mi o zgrabne przetłumaczenie tego zwrotu w tej ogólnej myśli.


----------

